# [INSTALL] Problème pendant la copie de portage-2005-1.tar

## linuxreynald77

bonjour a tous 

je me presente un peu je connais un peu linux j'ai déjà installé plusieurs ( debian knoppix mandrake ... )

mais j'aimerai beaucoup installer gentoo mais voila l'erreur

tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshot/portage-2005.1.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr 

il commence bien et ensuite 

no such file or directorie 

c'est peut etre le cd ??

merci

au fait portage-2005.1.tar --> 18.8 moLast edited by linuxreynald77 on Sun Oct 16, 2005 8:13 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelsensei

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum  :Wink: 

Un message d'erreur complet nous serait bien utile, c'est quel "directory" qui n'existe pas ?

autrement, pourrais tu mettre un titre conforme, comme indiqué ici : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

Merci.

----------

## linuxreynald77

en fait le probleme c'est que je n'ai pa le temps de copier l'erreur ça defile en boucle a une sacré vitesse

----------

## ghoti

Essaye peut être de faire un "<CTRL> C" pour arrêter le défillement.

----------

## linuxreynald77

oui mais j'ai deja recommencer 4 fois et a chaque fois ça bloque a cette etape 

hdparm -d 1 -A 1 -m 16 -u 1 -a 64 /dev/hda

passwd

useradd -m -G users reynald

passwd reynald

fdisk /dev/hda

Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1 *        1        14    105808+  83  Linux

/dev/hda2         15        81    506520   82  Linux swap

/dev/hda3         82      3876  28690200   83  Linux

mke2fs /dev/hda1

mke2fs -j /dev/hda3

mkswap /dev/hda2

swapon /dev/hda2

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

date 101520042005

mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

ls /mnt/cdrom/stages

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-pentium3-2005.1.tar.bz2

tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshot/portage-2005.1.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

et la ??? c'est erreur

----------

## nemo13

bonsoir

Il y a de forte chance que je dise una bétise mais, pour faire :

tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshot/portage-2005.1.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

Je ne vois pas quand tu as préalablement créé le sous-rép usr

A+:jlp

----------

## NoZ

Il est créé avec l'archive de stage3  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaug

ton hda3 est en ext3

tu devrais le monté de cette façon a cause d'un bogue e2fsprogs 

mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

----------

## linuxreynald77

je vais essayer tout à l heure , je vous tiens au courant.

merci

----------

